# Servlet .sar und jede Menge .jar Archive



## Escorter (18. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Stunden versuche ich mien Problem in den Griff zu bekommen aber irgentwie klappt das vorne und hinten nicht.

Ich habe eine .sar Datei die bei starten des JBoss servers mit deployed werden soll und dann ihren service im hitnergrund laufen läßt. Diese benötigt bestimmt .jar archive.

Des weiteren habe ich ein Servlet welchen die selben .jar archive benutzt, wie die .sar datei.

Mein Plan war es nun alles zusammen in ein ear archive zu packen. Hat auch alles geklappt und die application.xml habe ich geschrieben, nur das servlet läßt sich nicht erreichen. 

Leider kenne ich micht mit j2ee nicht gut aus und weiß nicht wo ich einstellen kann, wo das servlet erreichbar sein soll.

ich bekomme immer den fehler 404 - file not found.


Gruß,
Esco


----------



## maki (18. Apr 2008)

Logmeldung?


----------



## Escorter (18. Apr 2008)

Es ist eine ClassDefNotFoundException.

Ich habe eine J2SE Swing Anwendung die ein Objekt an ein Servlet schickt.
Dieses Servlet wertet das Objekt aus und schickt entsprechend anfragen an die S-Boxen.
Gleichzeitig ließt die J2SE Swing Anwendung ein Log aus.

Das ganze hat auch schon mal funktioniert.
Als ich dann das Laptop vom Netz genommen habe hat nichts mehr funktioniert.

Meine Vermutung ist jetzt, dass es mit dem beim erstellen des Servlets angegebenen Libarypfaden zu tun hat die das Laptop nicht finden konnte.
Wobei ich mir damit noch immer nicht erklären kann warum das dann auch mit den beiden Kopien der Versionen nicht mehr funktioniert.

Naja worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass das Programm an sich funktioniert.
Sowohl das Servlet als auch die J2SE Swing Applikation.

Da das ganze ja auf dem Laptop überall laufen soll muss das Servlet unabhängig sein.

Soweit ich das mit der .ear Archiven verstanden habe sollte das damit möglich sein. Und dann könnte man doch in so ein .ear Archiv das Servlet rein packen und den startup.sar rein packen und die ganzen Archiven hinzufügen sodass ich nur noch das .ear Archiv deployen muss und der startup.ar seinen service zur verfügung stellt und das Servlet auch ansprechbar ist.

Da ich wie gesagt nicht wirklich den Einstieg zu J2EE finde weiß ich nicht genau wie das geht.

Ich habe es zwar schon geschafft, mit Hilfe einer Beispieldatei, so ein .ear Archiv zu bauen und die application.xml so zu konfigurieren, dass der startup.sar startet aber das Servlet kann ich dann nicht erreichen, weil das Servlet eine Exception-Klasse nicht findet die ich aber auch zu dem .ear Archiv eingebunden habe.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Anliegen so formulieren, dass man es verstehen kann...

Gruß,
Esco


----------

